# GeForce 9800 GX2 Goes on Sale



## Jimmy 2004 (Mar 12, 2008)

NVIDIA's upcoming GeForce 9800 GX2 graphics card is now available to pre-order from shopblt.com, for a price of $598.41. Although the release date is still unconfirmed, the site has an estimated time of arrival as 03-22-2008, which could well be the official launch day. The actual card being listed is from PNY Technologies, although no extra details are given.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks to calvary1980 for sending this in.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks like the Inquire was right about it being expensive


----------



## Dangle (Mar 12, 2008)

8800 Ultras were $800 when they came out.


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 12, 2008)

I guess the 9800GTS and 9800GTX will be in the $375 $450 range 

- Christine


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2008)

This is kinda nuts considering there are no reviews yet.   Where are they?


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 12, 2008)

makes you wonder how much eVGA or Zotac will be charging. I bet people will love XFX rebates now..

- Christine


----------



## flashstar (Mar 12, 2008)

For this price, the 9800GX2 better beat the 3870x2 in benchmarks and in games by a good percent. From the early test results, I'm not sure that it can pull that off however.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 12, 2008)

damn thats expensive!

reminds me of when i bought my x850pe and paid $749 + tax 

seems like Nvidia is still gouging cash from their customers, thankfully ATI is smarter 

still curious as to how it will perform


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 12, 2008)

flashstar said:


> For this price, the 9800GX2 better beat the 3870x2 in benchmarks and in games by a good percent. From the early test results, I'm not sure that it can pull that off however.




a good percent like 55


----------



## intel igent (Mar 12, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> a good percent like 55



something tells me thats not likely


----------



## OrbitzXT (Mar 12, 2008)

Dangle said:


> 8800 Ultras were $800 when they came out.



The 8800 Ultra was the most powerful card by both companies and ATI had nothing to compete with it for a very long time...so they could get away with that pricing knowing enthusiasts who don't care about money would be all over it. From some early numbers we've seen it seems that the 3870 X2 will top the 9800 GX2, and obviously its priced less. The 9800 GTX doesn't seem very impressive either, in my opinion the only card that is great for its price right now is the 9600 GT, which I may choose to get myself soon. XFX dropped its prices and its now $149.99 after rebate.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 12, 2008)

intel igent said:


> something tells me thats not likely




so nvidia bought tickets to teh failboat? first class!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 12, 2008)

intel igent said:


> something tells me thats not likely



something tells me your right


----------



## Duxx (Mar 12, 2008)

I will hold judgment until i see reviews... and they better not disappoint for 600$.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 12, 2008)

erocker said:


> This is kinda nuts considering there are no reviews yet.   Where are they?



hanging out in nVidia's R&D department . . . the good reviews won't be released until the good drivers are


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 12, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> so nvidia bought tickets to teh failboat? first class!



Set sail for fail!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 12, 2008)

I dont care how powerful the ultra card was, it didnt warrant the almost $1000.00 price tag nvidia and its AIB partners gave it. This being said, its only like what, about $100.00 more than the hd3870x2? If the performance delta is low (and preliminaries I believe showed it below the hdx2) then nvidia will have a huge disappointment on their hands...


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Set sail for fail!



lol thats funny


----------



## KainXS (Mar 12, 2008)

this card is an absolute rip off, go buy 2 9600GT/8800GTs instead

the only aftermaket cooling is watercooling


----------



## TheGuruStud (Mar 12, 2008)

lol at the price. You can now get 8800GTs for 200-210 bucks. That's only 400 or so for SLI that will be faster. Lame-o-rama. This card needs to be $375, then reduce all of the others real cheap b/c I love the GTS 512


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 12, 2008)

not quite sure y nvidia thinks they can get away with that price


----------



## OrbitzXT (Mar 12, 2008)

nVidia is still behaving like ATI is far behind, someone needs to send them a 3870 X2 to play with and realize that this card is priced completely wrong.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 12, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> so nvidia bought tickets to teh failboat? first class!



ALL ABOARD!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 12, 2008)

OrbitzXT said:


> nVidia is still behaving like ATI is far behind, someone needs to send them a 3870 X2 to play with and realize that this card is priced completely wrong.



thats what i was thinking...i think they guys at nvidia got just a little to big headed over the past few years


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, theoretically, this card should top all others. The gts 512 is the fastest single card available (excluding ultras of course), and if you slap 2 together.........

It remains to be seen whether the drivers will make this possible. This is a high price, but if the card performs like it should, it seems about right.

If it doesn't perform like it should, the price will most likely go down to <$500. As long as people don't buy it just for the name that is.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 12, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Well, theoretically, this card should top all others. The gts 512 is the fastest single card available (excluding ultras of course), and if you slap 2 together.........
> 
> It remains to be seen whether the drivers will make this possible. This is a high price, but if the card performs like it should, it seems about right.
> 
> If it doesn't perform like it should, the price will most likely go down to <$500. As long as people don't buy it just for the name that is.



the sad thing is some people will buy it just because of the name, i guess thats what nvidia is counting on


----------



## intel igent (Mar 12, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> thats what i was thinking...i think they guys at nvidia got just a little to big headed over the past few years



a little?


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 12, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> the sad thing is some people will buy it just because of the name, i guess thats what nvidia is counting on



Yeah I think so your right, and when I said the price sounds about right if it performs well, I didn't mean fair. 2 GTS 512 will run you a little over $500, so the gx2 should be around that price right. No, nvidia is counting on this card being the top dog, and as such will charge whatever they want for it.

Thing is, I'm wondering if the drives do work correctly, wouldn't those be roughly the same drivers needed to run 2 gts 512 in SLI. Because if those two options perform equally, it would be the one time that sli is actually more practical than a better single......


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 12, 2008)

flashstar said:


> For this price, the 9800GX2 better beat the 3870x2 in benchmarks and in games by a good percent. From the early test results, I'm not sure that it can pull that off however.



Agreed, considerably faster otherwise IMO it will not sell much, Top end cards only make up for about 5% of sales anyways but if top end pricey cards struggle to compete then they will struggle to make just 5%.


----------



## strick94u (Mar 12, 2008)

not pricey at all I once paid 250 to upgrade 1 meg vram on a pc


----------



## DOM (Mar 12, 2008)

Package / Shipping Information: 
Length: 13.50 
Width: 11.50 
Weight: 9.00 lbs.  that's one big brick 

you can get a SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 3870 X2 for like $418 with MIR and S/H


----------



## strick94u (Mar 12, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Well, theoretically, this card should top all others. The gts 512 is the fastest single card available (excluding ultras of course), and if you slap 2 together.........
> 
> It remains to be seen whether the drivers will make this possible. This is a high price, but if the card performs like it should, it seems about right.
> 
> If it doesn't perform like it should, the price will most likely go down to <$500. As long as people don't buy it just for the name that is.


339+230 = 569 hey I got a bargin on my 2 gts 512's 
shoot me please


----------



## MikeJeng (Mar 12, 2008)

$600 *b*ucking dollars?!!!



SLI 8800GTS' 512 are only around $400.


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 12, 2008)

flashstar said:


> For this price, the 9800GX2 better beat the 3870x2 in benchmarks and in games by a good percent. From the early test results, I'm not sure that it can pull that off however.



based on single GPU comparisons, it should kill the x2, but nvidia doesnt scale as well at xfire does, Im saying this based on past experiences, it could destroy the x2 - we could only hope!


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> $600 *b*ucking dollars?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> SLI 8800GTS' 512 are only around $400.



i would like to see where you are getting your GTS from.  After mail ins the best price is about 240, if ur lucky


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> $600 *b*ucking dollars?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> SLI 8800GTS' 512 are only around $400.



yes but that is 4 expansion slots, sli is more like a 25% increase it wont be 100% for years.

- Christine


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 12, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> it wont be 100% for years.
> 
> - Christine



if it ever will be.....


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 12, 2008)

If anything crossfire will hit 100% first because right now I think they have 60~80% right now witch is pretty good.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 12, 2008)

Think i'd buy 2 3870's x2's if i was going buy.  If there option comes in the next year or so i'll wait till R700 or higher anyways.


----------



## DarkMatter (Mar 13, 2008)

I can't believe this price. Most sources claimed <$500 as the price tag and the card won't cost more than 2 8800 GTS. It doesn' make sense. I am not aware of how happened in the rest of the world, but here 7950 GX2 sold for about €600, but some stores sold them for as much as €900 in the same time period. This could very well be the case. Not to mention that many sites and forums must be talking about this. 

"Ups!! We listed the card by mistake..." $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 13, 2008)

there are so many choices for graphics cards it's just silly to sift through all the information before buying one. i wish it were as easy as entering some basic info into a big ass data chart. like you could enter your CPU model and how much ram you have running and what speed it is and how big your PSU is and what your budget is. then you enter what FPS you want to play crysis at and it will figure out which GPU is right for yoU!!!


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 13, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> there are so many choices for graphics cards it's just silly to sift through all the information before buying one. i wish it were as easy as entering some basic info into a big ass data chart. like you could enter your CPU model and how much ram you have running and what speed it is and how big your PSU is and what your budget is. then you enter what FPS you want to play crysis at and it will figure out which GPU is right for yoU!!!



if only


----------



## DOM (Mar 13, 2008)

for crysis  its got to be NVIDIA as they pay it to be better on there cards


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> for crysis  its got to be NVIDIA as they pay it to be better on there cards




can i cosign that?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2008)

KainXS said:


> this card is an absolute rip off, go buy 2 9600GT/8800GTs instead
> 
> the only aftermaket cooling is watercooling



the only aftermarket cooling AT THE MOMENT is water. It always takes time for coolers to catch up.

I'd love to run two 8800GT's... pray tell, how do i make them work in a crossfire board?


----------



## sam0t (Mar 13, 2008)

intel igent said:


> ALL ABOARD!



Ahoy, maiden voyage of 9800GTX Titanic edition shipping out.. 

So it really seems Nvidia countered 38xx series with their next generation and now they are just branding it again.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll take 3 please


----------



## btarunr (Mar 13, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> so nvidia bought tickets to teh failboat? first class!



 Yes looks like it.

Even if it's faster than the HD3870 X2, it would still make a bad buy for its price considering you're getting them (HD3870 X2)  for as low as $429.99 +sh  these days.



DaMulta said:


> I'll take 3 please



Won't work in tri-SLI though.


----------



## zOaib (Mar 13, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> I dont care how powerful the ultra card was, it didnt warrant the almost $1000.00 price tag nvidia and its AIB partners gave it. This being said, its only like what, about $100.00 more than the hd3870x2? If the performance delta is low (and preliminaries I believe showed it below the hdx2) then nvidia will have a huge disappointment on their hands...



at 589-600 range its 160-170 dollars more epxensive than a hd 3870 x2 ................. newegg currently selling hd 3870 x2 for 429.99 .


----------



## TooFast (Mar 13, 2008)

3870 X2 + A 3870 For Just About The Same Price


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 13, 2008)

TooFast said:


> 3870 X2 + A 3870 For Just About The Same Price



And when CrossfireX improves imagine what that will be like


----------



## Saakki (Mar 13, 2008)

lulz i made a topic about this on nvidia section..but hey isnt that a salty price!  i would rather buy 2 x 3870x2 and save hell of a piece o money


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 13, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Yeah I think so your right, and when I said the price sounds about right if it performs well, I didn't mean fair. 2 GTS 512 will run you a little over $500, so the gx2 should be around that price right. No, nvidia is counting on this card being the top dog, and as such will charge whatever they want for it.
> 
> Thing is, I'm wondering if the drives do work correctly, wouldn't those be roughly the same drivers needed to run 2 gts 512 in SLI. Because if those two options perform equally, it would be the one time that sli is actually more practical than a better single......




well factor a few things into that, one is non Sli boards are cheaper, also what about users of 570Ultra, or 965/P35 ect that do not support SLI.

They look at another 150-200 to do the SLi route, and add 150 for a cheap quality SLI board to 500 and you get 650, thats why Nvidia can charge it because those without SLI boards equals the vast majority


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 13, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Yes looks like it.
> 
> Even if it's faster than the HD3870 X2, it would still make a bad buy for its price considering you're getting them (HD3870 X2)  for as low as $429.99 +sh  these days.
> 
> ...




that or ATI has seen what the release drivers can do and is scared shitless


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 13, 2008)

The expected price: around $449 US. Expected announcement date: February 14, 2008.

from tomshardware, id trust this myself, at least he has seen the product already and the papers ect for it


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2008)

i want one of these dual cards to be honest, i am not interested in SLI or crossfire in dual slots because of two reasons:

Most boards dont have full 16x slots for whatever reason (16/4 8/8 etc)

i follow the best - i dont give a hoot who makes the board or what chipset, as long as it OC's my hardware. i prefer Nvidia atm, but i cant SLI on an intel board can i.


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 13, 2008)

and that reason there mussels that you just stated is why Nvidia could charge what they want, the majority of Intel board do not allow SLI unless where talking about the new thingy they made


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 13, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> and that reason there mussels that you just stated is why Nvidia could charge what they want, the majority of Intel board do not allow SLI unless where talking about the new thingy they made



its actually been proven that SLI can work on a Intel board, its just that nvidia will not release drivers that work.  The only reason that the dx5400 or skulltrail can run SLI is because they put an Nforce 200 chip on the board, giving it SLI and X-fire capabilities


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i want one of these dual cards to be honest, i am not interested in SLI or crossfire in dual slots because of two reasons:
> 
> Most boards dont have full 16x slots for whatever reason (16/4 8/8 etc)
> 
> i follow the best - i dont give a hoot who makes the board or what chipset, as long as it OC's my hardware. i prefer Nvidia atm, but i cant SLI on an intel board can i.



now it all makes sense, and only these intel users have the power to drive these video cards.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> its actually been proven that SLI can work on a Intel board, its just that nvidia will not release drivers that work.  The only reason that the dx5400 or skulltrail can run SLI is because they put an Nforce 200 chip on the board, giving it SLI and X-fire capabilities



its a hidden bios setting (no, it cant be made 'viewable' its more complex than that)  that can be enabled on any board, but all the people that know or figured it out got silenced rather quickly.

Its simple - Nv wants licensing fees for any chipset that can use SLI, and for max profits they want to own the chipsets too.


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> its a hidden bios setting that can be enabled on any board, but all the people that know or figured it out got silenced rather quickly.
> 
> Its simple - Nv wants licensing fees for any chipset that can use SLI, and for max profits they want to own the chipsets too.



you can unlock your mobo, and its not that hard, but you need special drivers to run it, I remember when I had my 7800gtx SLI I put them in my 965 with the hacked drivers and it worked great.  Any attempt with the legit drivers from Nvidia and it performed as if only one card was in there.  I actually got those drivers from a maximum PC forum along while back!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> you can unlock your mobo, and its not that hard, but you need special drivers to run it, I remember when I had my 7800gtx SLI I put them in my 965 with the hacked drivers and it worked great.  Any attempt with the legit drivers from Nvidia and it performed as if only one card was in there.  I actually got those drivers from a maximum PC forum along while back!



Nv made it so the drivers need to see the bios bit before SLI works. You can use hacked drivers (not possible anymore) or you can modify the bios (no one knows how) or you can buy skulltrail.


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 13, 2008)

true, but its not offical and as such its not really there, there are hacks to make crossfire work on SLI and vice versa, but its not how it meant to be done


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 13, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> true, but its not offical and as such its not really there, there are hacks to make crossfire work on SLI and vice versa, but its not how it meant to be done



the only thing stopping it from working is ATI and Nvidia, 

honestly think about it, if you could run SLI on a Intel board, would anyone still buy Nvidia chipsets on their mobos???  For stability and OCing Intel boards far surpass anything that Nvidia can do.  I honestly think that if Nvidia opened support for SLI on a intel chipset, Nvidia wouldnt be making chipsets anymore


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> true, but its not offical and as such its not really there, there are hacks to make crossfire work on SLI and vice versa, but its not how it meant to be done



find me a working hack then. i've got two 8800GT's and a P35 board, if you say it can be done find me some drivers that work.


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> find me a working hack then. i've got two 8800GT's and a P35 board, if you say it can be done find me some drivers that work.



i havent seen any for the last few years, but I will look for you.

EDIT: after lookin around for awhile, it seems the only hacked drivers were released for the 965/975 chipsets only.  People pretty much gave up after that.


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 13, 2008)

thats is point, there is a reason the 965 can do it, Nvidia was gonna license it to them, but Intel backed out, but the chipset was made, intel just couldnt market it. 

Also id by an Nvidia board over any other chipset, just because I love anything Nvidia, heck i bought an Nvidia coffee cup for 40 bucks because it said Nvidia, but im sure im the minority, but if anyone else is wearing a custom Nvidia t-shirt let me know, cause mine is black with the Nvidia logo on the back and the way its meant to be played on the front


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> i havent seen any for the last few years, but I will look for you.
> 
> EDIT: after lookin around for awhile, it seems the only hacked drivers were released for the 965/975 chipsets only.  People pretty much gave up after that.



that was the point i was trying to make, thanks. after that Nv encrypted the drivers (which made it a lot harder for modders/tweakers as well) and required the mobo bit, so that it needs an Nv chipset to work.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 13, 2008)

for that price i would hope that the 9800x2 would beat the 3870x2 by at least 25%, but atm and with the x2's current scores n such, im not sure if nvidia can acheive that, i really want to see this card perform with some better drivers, but about $600 for a card that atm is trailing the 3870x2, and two 8800's in sli will beat this card, i beleive someone mentioned the titanic...


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 13, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> thats is point, there is a reason the 965 can do it, Nvidia was gonna license it to them, but Intel backed out, but the chipset was made, intel just couldnt market it.
> 
> Also id by an Nvidia board over any other chipset, just because I love anything Nvidia, heck i bought an Nvidia coffee cup for 40 bucks because it said Nvidia, but im sure im the minority, but if anyone else is wearing a custom Nvidia t-shirt let me know, cause mine is black with the Nvidia logo on the back and the way its meant to be played on the front



that better be one awesome cup  got a pic?


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 13, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> for that price i would hope that the 9800x2 would beat the 3870x2 by at least 25%, but atm and with the x2's current scores n such, im not sure if nvidia can acheive that, i really want to see this card perform with some better drivers, but about $600 for a card that atm is trailing the 3870x2, and two 8800's in sli will beat this card, i beleive someone mentioned the titanic...



haha, Im hoping the GX2 does great, I really am.  But at the 600 price mark, it is gonna have to be atleast 25% more performance(like you said!!)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.nordichardware.com/news,7501.html


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> that better be one awesome cup  got a pic?



i have OCZ coffee cups and T-shirts....


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Scrizz (Mar 13, 2008)

forget crysis..


----------



## AsRock (Mar 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i have OCZ coffee cups and T-shirts....



We all know a OCZ cup would pawn a Nv cup anyday..


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 13, 2008)

no, my cup is a god, ill take a pic later for yall


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> no, my cup is a god, ill take a pic later for yall



my cup has bigger friends than yours.


----------



## MarcusTaz (Mar 14, 2008)

_9800GX2 owned by 8800GT in SLI      
Written by Lars-Göran Nilsson     
Friday, 14 March 2008 08:08  


Updated: (Not) Tested by German site

It seems like you can't trust German hardware publications these days, as it turns out that the numbers are either from a pair of manually clocked 8800GTS cards, or they might possibly have been found somewhere online. Thanks to the readers that pointed this out.

ComputerBase.de has some benchmark numbers on what is meant to be  the not-so-mighty 9800GX2. From the numbers they've compiled, it looks like the 9800GX2 will be the worst value card from Nvidia in the history of the company.

It's getting its backside handed to itself by a pair of 8800GT cards in SLI in every test apart from Crysis and it never beats the pair of 8800GTS cards. Even a single 8800 Ultra beats it in World in Conflict. It looks like Nvidia has a lot of driver tuning to do before this mighty, overpriced, door stop of a card will perform anywhere near to the expectations people have for it.

Nvidia seems to have something of a PR nightmare on its hands here, and we wonder how they'll manage to turn this one around. Some new drivers might convince people otherwise, but this takes time, although it is entierly possible that Nvidia is holding onto these until the launch day.

You can check out the numbers here:

http://www.computerbase.de/news/har...8/februar/benchmarks_bilder_geforce_9800_gx2/_

Source: Fudzilla

I wil stick with ATI ah thank you...


----------



## DarkMatter (Mar 14, 2008)

MarcusTaz said:


> _9800GX2 owned by 8800GT in SLI
> Written by Lars-Göran Nilsson
> Friday, 14 March 2008 08:08
> 
> ...



Based on what? I mean based on what in that article. Did you read the update? It's everything false.


----------



## xfire (Mar 14, 2008)

Only trust TPU's reviews


----------



## newconroer (Mar 14, 2008)

intel igent said:


> damn thats expensive!
> 
> reminds me of when i bought my x850pe and paid $749 + tax
> 
> ...



Smarter? Because they put out one or two somewhat decent performing (comparative) products, and then a few 'cheapos?,' while their competitor puts out a whole range of cards, where even some of the weaker ones give the ATI 'big dawgs' a run for their money?

ATi's strategy of targetting the 'casual' consumer is back-firing. They have only place to make a niche in the market, and that is with OEM machines, until they release a truly BETTER architecture, otherwise, they're just lagging behind, snatching up whatever scraps are left over.

Consumers are fickle, and even 'fan boys,' get the message eventually.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> my cup has bigger friends than yours.



god thats a beautiful monitor gota love samsung, and thats a nice cup to


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 15, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> god thats a beautiful monitor gota love samsung, and thats a nice cup to



its a nice monitor - but all the size in the world doesnt make up for the lackin rez!!  I dont know if I would like 13x7.  For games and TV and movies, it would be sweet.  but for regular computing, it would drive me nuts!!!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> its a nice monitor - but all the size in the world doesnt make up for the lackin rez!!  I dont know if I would like 13x7.  For games and TV and movies, it would be sweet.  but for regular computing, it would drive me nuts!!!



thats what i thought, but it is still 1024x768 only wider. I mean i did use a 156" CRT for nearly ten years...

two things that made me use this on the main rig

#1. 1366x768 is OWNED by a GTX. no matter what i do, i get awesome FPS.
#2. its a true 8 bit panel - the quality is great and even tho its specs are technically worse than my 22" samsung everything just looks clearer and more fluid


#2.a i've had lots of OCZ caffeine, so it may just be that.


----------

